# FIshing with Captn Richie..



## jamrens (Apr 14, 2010)

We have booked the 24th with Richie and looking foward to having him put my wife and kids on some good fish.. Im on the countdown till i get to fish with Richie again...  So Richie whats biting?


WHit


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 14, 2010)

If the weather is good, you know I will be Bull Red Hunting.... I can't stand it. I have to do it whether I find them or not. The Spring Bull Reds didn't show in the typical areas last year, so we left it alone, but this year they're here.... I am after em!

This is the biggest one we caught over the past couple of seasons. Scott Griffin and GiGi are holding it up. Scott actually caught it and GiGi landed it.

This Red was right at 50 pounds on the berkley digitals. She was 54 Inches long.... Hard to beat Georgia Bull Redfishing!


----------



## jamrens (Apr 14, 2010)

i cant wait..


----------



## Tugboat1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Capt. that's a brute!


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 14, 2010)

Huge!!!


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 14, 2010)

what picture are you lookin at? that thing is a stud and every bit fifty. not uncommon. the record is twice that size.


----------



## jamrens (Apr 14, 2010)

you wont get verry much help on here calling Richie a liar if Richie says it is 50 its probably 55 trust me i have seen alot more fish that Riche has caught he can get on some fish..


WHit


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

this should be enough.... I have several hundred more if it's deemed we need them from 08 and 09.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 15, 2010)

My money is on Richie. One more thing, he ain't no liar.......As a matter of fact we need more like him.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 15, 2010)

i bet there were some tired arm and shoulders on those trips!!!
very healthy looking drums!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

sea trout said:


> i bet there were some tired arm and shoulders on those trips!!!
> very healthy looking drums!!!



Yep... There were many trips that we caught over 20 fish in just a few hours. It is fun when they get thick like that and you chum them in. I cant seem to catch any over 30 pounds though...


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Apr 15, 2010)

I belive some has awaken a sleeping giant

10k up against the boat, thats a good bet!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

Rick Rogerigue of Roderigue Iron and Steel caught this slob Redfish in the Satilla River on a dead pogey....

You guys take a guess at her wieght.... Truth is, we don't know either.... She bottomed out a 50 pound scale. Biggest one ever caught on any of my boats. That was in 2005.

What people do not seem to realize is like wharfrat said, it is pretty common to catch them up to 45-50 pounds in certain areas. You fish for Bull Reds for 25 years, you tend to learn a little about them.

And yeah Bossof thewoods, I think it's a good bet, too... my boat is worth about 80 grand.


----------



## HIGHBALL (Apr 15, 2010)

I for one am glad to see you back on the board, You went missing for a little while and we are glad to see you back, I don't post that often but I read the saltwater board every day and enjoy what anyone has to say about FISHING, so don't let what one or two on here has to say about you mess it up fot he rest of us who enjoy and respect any tips and info you give!!


----------



## jamrens (Apr 15, 2010)

THis is my thread if you ware wanting to be a dipstick stay out of it.. I am excited to get my family on a boat with Richie.... I am not really concerned with my fishing experience with him but i have seen him with Lil Phil and not to many Charter boat captns have what it takes to help small kids.. I know that Richie will make my children like they are the most important ones on the boat. I know he will help me get my children addicted to the best and most expensive hobby there it...


WHit


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 15, 2010)

OK cleaned this up a bit. Lets keep it on the high road shall we.

Awesome Bull Reds Capt. Brian!


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Apr 15, 2010)

Man I didn't realize I touched on such a sore subject sorry bout that didn't mean to get the lynch mob started over second guessing the weight of a fish ya'll need to relax little


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 15, 2010)

jamrens said:


> THis is my thread if you ware wanting to be a dipstick stay out of it.. I am excited to get my family on a boat with Richie.... I am not really concerned with my fishing experience with him but i have seen him with Lil Phil and not to many Charter boat captns have what it takes to help small kids.. I know that Richie will make my children like they are the most important ones on the boat. I know he will help me get my children addicted to the best and most expensive hobby there it...
> 
> 
> WHit



Whit, I realize what your saying and all that but maybe you should apologize to Lisa.....concerning the black grouper?

Ritchie, helped me out as well on the purchase of my new boat...dude is straight up in my book


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

Gattis, Thanks for the comments... Whit was just kiddin about the Grouper.... Is she upset about that?

I pulled my post to you Kull Nuthin... Kull, your timing was impeccable and normally, I would blow off anything like that. We just went through something last week kind of like this. I apologize, which I normally wouldn't do until I read the PM.

I am here to help, not lie about fish sizes. Many of the people on this forum are looking for help and they can count on me for solid, truthful information about fishing the GA coast. So, you can see where there could be some confusion with what happened.

Anyhow, lets continue... Whit, hit it... What else is happenin?


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 15, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Gattis, Thanks for the comments... Whit was just kiddin about the Grouper.... Is she upset about that?
> 
> Anyhow, lets continue... Whit, hit it... What else is happenin?



Naw I got no clue if she's mad or even cares...just sayin the first post on her thread is his....and he called her out on it...

3 unwritten rules for posting:

Never question a fishermans weight guesstimate....he may work for the Dept of Weights and Measures...

Never question a fishermans fish...If he/she says it's a catfish it's a catfish.....until a marine biologists say different

Never question a fisherman......One will lie and the other will swear too it...

Many thanks Richie, I'm loving the Nautic Star.....a.k.a ..The Throne


----------



## jamrens (Apr 15, 2010)

im ready to leave pizzas for a few days and chill with good ppl


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

jamrens said:


> im ready to leave pizzas for a few days and chill with good ppl



How many you bringin? You got 4 total? We may be able to arrange something here at the house....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

TGattis said:


> The Throne



HAHAHA!!! The Throne..... Thats funny! I like it....


----------



## jamrens (Apr 15, 2010)

there is 6 of us and i think were staying at the days inn in jekyll


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 15, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> HAHAHA!!! The Throne..... Thats funny! I like it....



My wife picked it.....

She said she knows where my "rearend" will be when I'm home.


----------



## PaulD (Apr 15, 2010)

jamrens said:


> THis is my thread if you ware wanting to be a dipstick stay out of it.. I am excited to get my family on a boat with Richie.... I am not really concerned with my fishing experience with him but i have seen him with Lil Phil and not to many Charter boat captns have what it takes to help small kids.. I know that Richie will make my children like they are the most important ones on the boat. I know he will help me get my children addicted to the best and most expensive hobby there it...
> 
> 
> WHit



Richie is great with kids! Phillip is an EXCEPTIONAL kid too!!! He was watching me tie rigs back in the fall and noticed I was snelling the hooks. He took all of 2 seconds to ask," What's that?"..."OK, how do I do it?"....
No kidding, as Richie watched it too. It took him about 3 tries and 5 minutes and he was tying them as good as any grown man ever could hope to do it! He has talent!!! God given talent and if he keeps fishing with Richie and keeps learning like he is then you can mark my words, he'll be awesome in a few years!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, Phillip does have god given talent for fishing... Too bad I haven't seen him since October. No calls, no word from parents, no nothing. Just GONE. I think his mom got upset with him over other issues that I probably better not post here.

In the end, it's about the kids..PERIOD. They are the future of the Sport, not us.. I cannot believe he is now away from what he loves, especially with the talent he has.



PaulD said:


> He has talent!!! God given talent and if he keeps fishing with Richie and keeps learning like he is then you can mark my words, he'll be awesome in a few years!!!


----------



## MOTS (Apr 15, 2010)

Richie Lott = Great fella!


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 15, 2010)

After all these testimonials are you sure you don't want to base yourself out of Tybee for a day or two in August?  2 hours to get to St Simons is just too long...


----------



## jamrens (Apr 15, 2010)

I know that he takes some trips out of Waverly witch is not far.. I will go on to say that if you fish with this man and dont have a good time ill pay for your trip..

WHit


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 15, 2010)

Wife and I are spending a week on the beach with another couple.  I lurk and/or post on this board year round because my 4-8 hours a year spent ocean fishing is some of my favorite time.  Were it up to me I'd wake up super early and spend the time driving, if I'm going to pay for a week at the beach for the wife just as an excuse to be near some ocean fishing I'm certainly not going to risk a bad trip.  

Unfortunately the other 3 people enjoy it, but not enough to drive that far they tell me.... *cry*


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 16, 2010)

Wisconsin Ben said:


> After all these testimonials are you sure you don't want to base yourself out of Tybee for a day or two in August?  2 hours to get to St Simons is just too long...



Yeah.... It's too long for me to Tybee. We're set up down here and this is the water I know best. I can adapt very quicky and we actually thought about putting a 27' boat up there and Paul D's boat... ya never know with us.....


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 16, 2010)

Richie...from holding that slob of a redfish up while you took the pic...I can tell you that was every bit of 50lbs..I aint a small guy...300lbs plus widebody...I am not taking a guess on GIGI's size..mainly due to the fact that I am not stupid and I dont want a Statesboro girl chasin me all over Glynn County  ...but you can see from the pic...that is a big ole Bull REd.  Good times RL...sore shoulders and chewed up fingers from lippin the reds...


----------

